# Putting the crimp in cable crimps



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there some special tool for putting the crimp into cable crimps? Mostly, I just use a needle-nose pliers and squeeze, and that works well enough. But the crimps on a brand new bike are obviously crimped using some other tool, and I'd like to know what that tool is.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i just use my crimper on the leatherman works fine


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

***** work great.


----------



## PSUcycling (Dec 19, 2006)

I use the blunt edge of the cable cutters, pinched between the spring and handle.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

PSUcycling said:


> I use the blunt edge of the cable cutters, pinched between the spring and handle.


+1. The ubiquitous Shimano cutters have a section to crimp with.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I crimp with diagonal wire cutters. Just don't go too far or you cut everything.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

ewwww.... crimp?

lots of good ideas on this thread that i started: here

:thumbsup:


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I know I probably obsess over these details. I'm surprised the Park tool doesn't have a built-in crimper. I think I'm going to order a set of those Shimano cutters that lindonchen mentions.


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

fastale said:


> ewwww.... crimp?
> 
> lots of good ideas on this thread that i started: here
> 
> :thumbsup:


I quit the crimped club and joined this one as well. Just makes more sense.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

JonathanGennick said:


> I know I probably obsess over these details. I'm surprised the Park tool doesn't have a built-in crimper. I think I'm going to order a set of those Shimano cutters that lindonchen mentions.


Mine does (old-school one) and the new one's do too.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, i use the crimper in my Park Tool cable cutters. Works like a charm. Before I had cable cutters, the ends of needle nose pliers worked well enough.


----------



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't crimp anymore either. I shrink wrap them. Much easier and if you need to take it off and redo it you have a perfect ferrule.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I use a blob of two part epoxy in the ferrule, looks better and when you you have to pop it off later the epoxy left on the cable keeps the end from fraying.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Get a solder gun*



4JawChuck said:


> I use a blob of two part epoxy in the ferrule, looks better and when you you have to pop it off later the epoxy left on the cable keeps the end from fraying.


I little solder at the end of the cable, clean and able to pull through housing again.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

This tool makes a perfect crimp.

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...1&group_ID=797&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Dwad said:


> I little solder at the end of the cable, clean and able to pull through housing again.


Unless your using coated cables...isn't everyone?

Honestly, crimping cable ferrules is as old school as threaded headsets.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*last I checked XTR cables*



4JawChuck said:


> Unless your using coated cables...isn't everyone?
> 
> Honestly, crimping cable ferrules is as old school as threaded headsets.


are not coated.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Dwad said:


> XTR cables are not coated.


Overpriced junk.

Cheapo housings and coated cables are the far better choice for durability. Forget the cable ends that come in the kits use shrink tubing, it at least keeps out the water.

You don't lube coated cables, you run them dry.:thumbsup:

Ever look at an XTR chain and a XT chain? They are the same, the only difference is the XTR chain is taken from the batch that had a close tolerance on the pitch. Thats what your paying for. Personally none of my sprockets are in such good condition to pay double for a close tolerance pitch chain.

Mud will do that.

Dry nylon coated cables are the best advancement in cable technology since spelting was replaced with epoxy potting for cable termination.

Its y2k gents, join the revolution.

Here's the cables I buy, the housings are a ripoff but the cables are truly superior to steel....no stretch EVER. They get a shot of dry PTFE release agent when they are installed and thats it. Have yet to replace a set, they last longer than I keep a bike.

Can't solder these ones.

http://www.powercordz.com/catalog/


----------



## REWINDD (Feb 28, 2021)

fastale said:


> ewwww.... crimp?
> 
> lots of good ideas on this thread that i started: here
> 
> 👍


i know this was literally posted 13 years ago but i have ones that match the color of my frame. i also like metal ones. they look nice.


----------

